# Health insurance "Cadilac Tax"...



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well here is another example on how what we debated about is coming to light.

I said that employers are going to start looking in cutting plans and benefits.... well here is what is happening at universities. Some of these universities are some prestige medical universities as well....

Discuss and I would love to hear some of the people I debated back in 2008 chime in on this one?? And tell me still how this bill wasn't going to effect people in a negative way.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/other/ob ... id=DELLDHP



> Higher education and its comfortable inhabitants on campus have long been hotbeds of support for Obama and Obamacare. Now, along with business and labor, i.e., the other inhabitants of what passes for the real world, they are about to become victims of one of its high "Cadillac" tax on generous health plans.
> 
> In 2009 President Obama gave assurances that he did not want any tax on health insurance plans he considered wasteful or too generous to affect average Americans. In one of his now famous talks broadcast on CNN, MIT economist Jonathan Gruber, "one of the men who helped draft the legislation, [explains] that is not only precisely what will happen - but that was the intention of the tax."
> 
> ...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Another twist to this.... How do you think the universities pay or contribute to the health care plans??? Tuition pays the bills at universities. So if people want cheaper tuition.... they will have to make cuts. HMMMMMM....

Now if we want to tie in another topic that was discussed.... "free college??" So what will happen when college becomes free for 1/2 the students??? How will a university pay bills???

Just food for thought when people start to discuss free college again or want to push for those bills. Remember... NOTHING IN THIS WORLD IS FREE!!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Chuck no matter how much food for thought you offer those who were mentally starving in 2008 still don't want nutrition today. :rollin:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Libs have to promote free stuff, otherwise they wouldn't have anyone vote for them


----------

